# searchfilterhost.exe



## Garryson01

A PC on my network is having serious slowdown issues. After looking at task manager, I found the process "searchfilterhost.exe" was using a lot of the CPU. I have looked on the internet to find that that process is a key windows component but I have also seen that it can be malware in disguise. Is there a way of finding this out without using an antivirus. All PC's on our network are using McAfee 8.5 Enterprise edition and this user does not have access to the internet. The PC uses Windows XP Professional.

Cheers


----------



## koala

I'll leave the detection of possible malware to the Security team. You can try this first though to see if it fixes the problem.....

Open Windows Explorer and right-click the hard drive icon, select Properties and click on the General tab. Disable *Allow Indexing Service to index this disk for fast file searching*. Wait for the hard drive activity to stop, then repeat for any other drives.

Next go to Start > Control Panel > Admin Tools > Services. Scroll down to Indexing Service and double click it to open its Properties. Click the Stop button and then change the Startup Type to Disabled. Click OK, close down all programs and reboot.


----------



## yunangohead

i just want to say, if u disable "searchfilterhost.exe" , Index files will be shutdown to. and if u want search file on u'r Comp will be slow.


----------



## tetonbob

While the comment may be on target, it seems silly to resurrect such an old topic. I've closed this one.


----------

